# Looking to have a custom rod built (surf cast) where do I start?



## spydermn

What I want: 
12-13'
cast 8+oz for distance
set up for a SPINNING reel
What for...reds, cobia, stripers etc on the OBX

I want to spend $200-300. I need help on EVERYTHING!

blank, guides etc

I have herd good things about the diawa's but the Ballistic is a little out of my price range. Someone suggested a "mudhole", but I am not sure about these. Again I really have no idea what I need so all suggestions are welcome. TTYL


----------



## Tacpayne

spydermn said:


> What I want:
> 12-13'
> cast 8+oz for distance
> set up for a SPINNING reel
> What for...reds, cobia, stripers etc on the OBX
> 
> I want to spend $200-300. I need help on EVERYTHING!
> 
> blank, guides etc
> 
> I have herd good things about the diawa's but the Ballistic is a little out of my price range. Someone suggested a "mudhole", but I am not sure about these. Again I really have no idea what I need so all suggestions are welcome. TTYL


The mudhole surf rockets would probably fit the bill the 1502 specifically, trimmed 2". The price may be a stickler though unless you are trying to build it yourself. Im in Salisbury and build, so I could help you if you want. when it comes to guides there are a lot of choices, are you going to be using braid?The mudhole surf rocket blanks are lamiglas blanks so they are a quality blank.


----------



## Drumboy

If you are going to be holding the rod I wouldn't get a mudhole blank.

I ordered one and they are heavy.


----------



## Tacpayne

Drumboy said:


> If you are going to be holding the rod I wouldn't get a mudhole blank.
> 
> I ordered one and they are heavy.


the 1502? I havent handled the mudhole one, but it is supposed to be the same blank that the red drum has sold thousands of. maybe I was told wrong, I know the lami 1502 isnt real heavy, not cts light , but not WRI heavy.


----------



## saltysurf

well you came to the right place for help on your custom rod I just got done building two in one week with the help of these freinds on here. They will have you hooked up in no time. Good luck I dont know much about building the big rods yet, but I know there is alot of people here that will be pleased to help you.:fishing:


----------



## gilly21

lami 150-2 is if not THE lightest but second lightest heaver on the market. The Mud Hole surf rocket is the same 150-2 as the lami 150-2mh on the lami sight and the same blank sold to thousands of FHB's. The mud hole surf rocket is a GREAT intro into the custom heaver realm.


----------



## surf rat

*Blank*

The 1502 is the lightest true heaver out there besides the 1448 Loomis.


----------



## Dixie719

1502!!!!:d


----------



## spydermn

Ok so the mudhole was a good suggestion. Now what about the guides? Is one really better than the others? And do they come in different sizes? I am throwing some pretty heavy line (17# main, 30-50# shock, 60-100# bite) so I end up with some pretty large knots flying through the guides. Does using a larger guide further down the rod effect anything other than resistance on the line?

Then onto handle material...Is this purely aesthetic or are some more functional than others? I will be fishing this rod in cool to cold weather so there is a good chance I will be wearing gloves. Dont know if this matters but I will throw it in the mix. 

Any other suggestions/tips welcome. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## SteveZ

MH's price is about outta sight. Better deals out there. 

I use bmnag 30-25-20-16-16-16 and a 16 top for 1502s and the like. I like cork tape handle & foregrip.


----------



## gilly21

If I'm building conv. Id go 25,20, 16, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12 tiptop. I love the alconites from fuji but am likeing the alps guides more and more.....


----------



## spydermn

SteveZ said:


> MH's price is about outta sight. Better deals out there.


Where?


----------



## huckfinn38

*MH Price...*

Going to be tough to find the MUDHOLE Rocket Blank cheaper anywhere else since the blank is for MUDHOLE. I dont think you will find a Lami 1502 for close to the mudhole price. You might find someone who bought the MH Rocket blank and wants to sell it...Needle in a haystack.


----------



## SteveZ

Rainshadow blanks can be had cheaper. The new sur1508 is a good one and you can still find the old su1502. I like the mh1502 but do prefer the rs1502. Similar but different...


----------



## rocket

I can't claim to know anything about rod building... yet. But I would suggest going with Fuji guides. Most everyone agrees that they are the best. Cheaper guides will groove over time pulling in larger fish, especially the inevitable large rays and biters.

If you are tying the right knots, a size 12 guide should leave you plenty of room.


----------



## Tacpayne

rocket said:


> I can't claim to know anything about rod building... yet. But I would suggest going with Fuji guides. Most everyone agrees that they are the best. Cheaper guides will groove over time pulling in larger fish, especially the inevitable large rays and biters.
> 
> .


Not the case at all. Was several years ago, but not anymore. I have used the alps guides on a few boat rods and liked them so far, but time will tell on corrosion. I really like the Amtack Ringlock series. I'll try to post a few pics of the guides I ripped off my CTS and see if anyone thinks they are fragile in any way. They are litterly smashed flat without a scratch or crack in the ring. Long story of my stupidity on how they were ripped off and smashed flat though:redface: Fuji used to be the only quality guide in town and pretty well cornered the market. On my personal rods I have Alps, Amtack and Fujis, and havent had a problem with any of them, The alps guides are supposed to use the highest quality SS of any guides from what I was told.The problem with guides are people remember the junk you got before and are afraid to try anything else anymore, and with the type of investment a custom rods represents I understand that, but most of my personal rods, have amtack titanium ring locks on them....


----------



## rocket

I shoulda just left it with I can't claim to know anything about rod building. :beer:


----------



## spydermn

*Coming together...slowly*

So far the custom is looking like this...
Mudhole LSB1502MH 12.5'
Fuji YSG Concept Spinning Guides in (as suggested) 30-25-20-16-16-16 16 top
Fuji LS7 Plate-Type Reel Seats - Frosted Finish
Fuji Tapered Rubber Caps
Black Std Hook Keeper

Now I just need to figure out a color scheme and how to make it look good. Thinking of red but not sure yet. Also need to find a neat decale for the rod. Not sure of what yet but leaning towards the saltwater fish that got me "hooked" Red Drum!!!

P.S. 

PLEASE tell me if I am missing anything, remember this is my first custom


----------



## Tacpayne

spydermn said:


> So far the custom is looking like this...
> Mudhole LSB1502MH 12.5'
> Fuji YSG Concept Spinning Guides in (as suggested) 30-25-20-16-16-16 16 top
> Fuji LS7 Plate-Type Reel Seats - Frosted Finish
> Fuji Tapered Rubber Caps
> Black Std Hook Keeper
> 
> Now I just need to figure out a color scheme and how to make it look good. Thinking of red but not sure yet. Also need to find a neat decale for the rod. Not sure of what yet but leaning towards the saltwater fish that got me "hooked" Red Drum!!!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> PLEASE tell me if I am missing anything, remember this is my first custom


I would probably use a 40 and drop one of the 16's for spinning, and dont forget your grip material, what ever you choose, I like the look and mostly the feel of the x flock heat shrink, but like the cushion of the cork tape. I have put cork tape down and then put the heat shrink over it, but usualy dont to keep weight down. The thing I dont like about the cork tape is if you spike your rods, it gets kinda rough pretty quick and will eventually dry out and crack, but its not that hard to replace. If you want some help, Im available, Im assuming your building this yourself. Im not that far from you and am more than willing to help you get started. I also have TONS of thread to pick some color combos from.


----------



## SteveZ

Tacpayne said:


> I would probably use a 40 and drop one of the 16's for spinning,


agree


----------



## Rocks&Reds

For what its worth I just purchased the RS sur1508 and fished it several times and I Love it!! I have thrown and fished a got bit of the others (rs&mh1502, rs1506,7,8,9 & 69's su & sur) and liked em but really like this one and and would higly recomend it!! I'm no expert by any means but I fish alotttt and harddd so I put them to the test.. JMO


----------



## Ryan Y

YSG guides on a Surf rod? aren't those single foot?
You need to go with something double footed as those single foot guides will get hammerd. The ring will be fine but under the stresses one will put on a twelve foot rod, you'll do much better with double feet.
The MNSG guides sit a little higher (or hang lower for spinning) on the rod and make good spinning rod guides.(Anyhting with "NSG" on the end for that matter, just a material and color choice for the first couple of letters.)
As does the "NAG" guides, for example, BMNAG- Black frame, alconite ring.

The ALPS I like. However they sit a little closer to the blank then then the ones I described. The side frames rise higher up on the ring. To me, they are a better conventional rod guide.

The SVSG guides are a high frame guide that work well for spining rods too. They will help keep you line further from the blank when under load. Done right, you can run the high frame in the beggining and end with a lower framed, matching guide.

I also do like big guides but the reel you put on the rod will dictate a stripper guide. I dont go any bigger then 30 for the stripper guide. Some of the Northern brothers like a guide as big as 50 for the stripper. The 30 set at the right distance will not allow line slap on the blank when casting, which by some of the legend builders, is said to be the number one cause of distance loss.

I built one recently with 30, 25, 20, 16, 12's. And I've built one with 30, 20, 16 12, 10,s. Both were good casters and the 10's are not to small for knots, as long as your knots are strong.

(Plug here)
If you can wait for march or so. The new Carolina Cast Pro blanks should be available. I'm building an 11 footer now (About done) for testing. Ive built 2 twelves and a ten footer. Many are going to like these rods. The twelve footers just may fit your bill.


----------



## Drumboy

Sorry about that suggestion, I built a smaller one for throwing metal and it was heavy.

Didn't realize we were talking about the 1502 I have used the demo and it is a great rod for 8nbait and light


----------



## spydermn

Started looking at tops today. what does the 2nd number mean. i.e in the top size 16-11.0 what does the 11.0 mean. And just so I am clear the size of the guide is in mm's. a size 40 guide is 40mm across correct?


----------



## Tacpayne

spydermn said:


> Started looking at tops today. what does the 2nd number mean. i.e in the top size 16-11.0 what does the 11.0 mean. And just so I am clear the size of the guide is in mm's. a size 40 guide is 40mm across correct?


The second number is the tube size, which you match up to your rod tip size and is measured in 64ths. The 40 guide is measured on the outside o fthe ceramic on most companies guides, I would say that the "40" would be approximate.


----------



## spydermn

Is there a website that will give me ideas on wraps and a basic how to? I have had a lot of offers to either build the rod or help me build the rod (which I will be taking up!!! Thanks ahead of time) but I dont want to go into this with no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Tacpayne

http://rodbuildingtutorials.com/index.htm
this is a good one


----------



## gilly21

You tube Artie Hebert. Watch his video over and over until you fully understand what he is saying and can duplicate those basics of wrapping a guide foot properly. Once you master the basics the rest will be much easier to transition into. You cannot be afraid to make mistakes. Screw up all you want that will be how you learn. And ask as many questions as you think you can. This site, rod building dot org, and stripers on line have some of the best rod builders in the world contributing daily to help not only the novice builders but the seasoned veterans who are looking for tips to make things better. Think out side the box and do what works for you not always what someone tells you is the best method.


----------



## spydermn

After thinking about it for a long time I think I am going to make this rod blacked out! As little color as possible with the exception of a small decal. This is the current parts list:
Rod blank - top secret..., probably a su1502 offered by a great guy!
Reel Seat - Fuji NS7 Plate-Type Reel Seats - black
Guides - NSG Casting Guides - gun smoke/black 30-25-20-16-16-16 16 top
Butt Cap - Fuji Tapered Rubber Caps - BRC25 - 2" x 1" I.D.
Decal - Gamefish Rod Decals - the red drum I think or Monochrome Gamefish Rod Decals - red drum also
Grip - Flocked Rubber Shrink Tube
total cost ~$235 + shipping, uncle sams share & beer and dinner for those helping me to build it!


----------



## dawgfsh

I'd go with a regular Fuji reel seat, not that plate seat.


----------



## Fishinbuddy

I am with dawgfsh on the plate seat. I am not a fan but know people who love them. 
Wow, You must have got a good deal on the blank if your total is coming out to $235. That is great! Don't forget your thread and epoxy when ordering your supplies.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I'd go with the BMNAG (Alconite high frame concept guide) or the MNSG (SiC high frame concept guide) instead of the NSGs. The NSGs are going to be too low for a spinner. Personally, I'd just stick with the BMNAGs...the complement of guides will run you around $50 instead of the $100 for the MNSGs. If you're happy paying the extra 100% price for maybe a 5% increase in performance, by all means; me, I'm cheap!


----------



## spydermn

Thanks will look into that!


----------



## junkmansj

If you can get to High Point NC for the Rod Expo Feb-20-21 you can order the Blank and parts From Mudhole and pick them up there and Save Shipping

Call it in Soon and ask about Pick-up at High Point


----------



## Fishinbuddy

Do you know what reel you plan on using on this rod? If you are going to be using something with a rather large spool (like the Diawa Emcast Pro) the 30mm gathering guide may be a little small, especially if you will be casting mono. I built a spinning rod using the Fuji N frame guides using the New Guide Concept and they worked well for me. I started off with a 40 as my first guide though. I am not saying that what you have will not work but I would order a 40 also and do some test casting to see what works the best.


----------

